# 1997 ford f150 4x4 ext cab what plow?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I am going out to look at a 1997 f150 ext cab 4x4 in the next two days, I like the truck the way it looks and the interior basically i like the over all truck.

I need to know what plow i should put on this thing, according to the fisher website i can only put a 7' 4" homesteader plow, this is no good for me. 

I need a plow to do some plowing, i am doing contracts for peoples driveways and also going to sub for another contractor if i don't get enough contracts. 

I am thinking at least a 7' 6" plow and it needs to be alot better then a homesteader. i need something with actual trip springs.

What plow should i go for, i need something used and cheap. I can afford about $1000.00-$1500.00 for the plow.

If i can pick up a plow how hard would it be to make the mount for it, or would it be expensive to just buy one?

Need some advice asap, as i don't want this truck to slip away it is a good price. and it has the ext cab so i can use the truck for doing everyday things as well like shopping, taking the kids out and stuff. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A Sno-Way with downpressure works great on that truck. Get the factory mount. It bolts on and is better then trying to make something to fit. JMO


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

buy a used speedcast plow. i have one on my k2500 and it works great. i paid 1500 bucks for it a couple of years back but you can find them for around 1200 for a mint one. i have the mounts for them as well to fit a ford.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Since you are doing this for profit, pass on the 150 and find a 250 or 350. You can then put basically any plow on you want.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

The f150 ended up being 2x4 and 4x4 the guy lied to me. Well i have found a 1993 chev 2500 reg cab 4x4 i know this one is a 4x4 for sure. The truck is only 2000 and he has a 8 foot plow that will fit on it for 1500
i would say i could get both plow and truck for $2500 if i showed him the cash it has been for sale for a little while now.

he said in email that he wants at min $3000 that was two weeks ago


----------

